# 20 amp tamper resistant outlets



## lbt con (May 6, 2010)

I am having a hard time finding 20 amp tamper resistant outlets. My supply house just carries standard 20 amp outlets. Where are you guys getting yours at?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I imagine most are using 15 amp receptacles, there is no reason to need 20 amp duplex receptacles in a dwelling unit.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> I imagine most are using 15 amp receptacles, there is no reason to need 20 amp duplex receptacles in a dwelling unit.


 The only reason I can think of is a dedicated 20a cir.


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I imagine most are using 15 amp receptacles, there is no reason to need *20 amp duplex receptacles* in a dwelling unit.


True. I have never installed one in resi work.


----------



## Forrester (Sep 5, 2010)

william1978 said:


> The only reason I can think of is a dedicated 20a cir.


Even then, just use a 15A duplex.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

forrester said:


> even then, just use a 15a duplex.


 210.21(b)(1) 2008


----------



## Forrester (Sep 5, 2010)

william1978 said:


> 210.21(b)(1) 2008


A duplex isn't an individual receptacle, it's (2) receptacles :thumbsup:




Hey Bob, how's that? I told you I was trying.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Forrester said:


> A duplex isn't an individual receptacle, it's (2) receptacles :thumbsup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

lbt con said:


> I am having a hard time finding 20 amp tamper resistant outlets. My supply house just carries standard 20 amp outlets. Where are you guys getting yours at?


You need a better supply house. :thumbsup:


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> You need a better supply house. :thumbsup:


Tell them that you need them to stock it! How else are they going to know?


----------



## lbt con (May 6, 2010)

Forrester said:


> A duplex isn't an individual receptacle, it's (2) receptacles :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You must be a full time electrician and a part time lawyer. Thanks for the reply. All I can find at the supply house is 20 amp tr single outlets no duplex tr.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

lbt con said:


> You must be a full time electrician and a part time lawyer. Thanks for the reply. All I can find at the supply house is 20 amp tr single outlets no duplex tr.


Wenzhou ele mfg corp. has them. They may have lead content so don't lick them.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Tell the NEC to repeal the code until the makers can produce and market the items they paid to make code.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

lbt con said:


> You must be a full time electrician and a part time lawyer. Thanks for the reply. All I can find at the supply house is 20 amp tr single outlets no duplex tr.


 
They even make them in H grade t 20a


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> They even make them in H grade t 20a


 They made them hospital grade for a long time. I have done several schools and I think it was K and 1st grade that were suppose to be TR and that about 12 years ago and the project manager was only able to find TR in hospital grade.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

Home Depot sells them. 20 amp tamper and weather resistant. Just installed them on my own house with a gfi breaker.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> They made them hospital grade for a long time. I have done several schools and I think it was K and 1st grade that were suppose to be TR and that about 12 years ago and the project manager was only able to find TR in hospital grade.


 
Yea I had to use a bunch on the trailers that went to the air force base.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> You need a better supply house. :thumbsup:


Exactly...

To the OP - if you are in Tennessee, you are probably at about a one or two day ship location from the P&S central distribution warehouse. If you can't get a better supply house, at least get a less lazy salesman! :thumbsup:


----------

